# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  วิทยุสื่อสาร วอดำ Ic200new แรงสะใจ ส่ง(พกง.)เก็บเงินปลายทางได้.

## vvv

ขายวิทยุสื่อสารic-200new ย่านดำ136-174MHz. แบตแอมป์สูงมากๆ3,000แอมป์ มีที่เดียวเท่านั้น เป็นของใหม่ แรง7.4w. ■ข่าวดี!ส่ง(พกง.)เก็บเงินปลายทางได้. สอบถามข้อมูลได้. แบตทนทานใช้นาน1วันครึ่ง-3วัน
●●มีคู่ภาษาไทยให้ เล่นง่าย☆
ช่องแดงมี80ช่องช่องแยกย่อยอีกช่องล่ะ50ช่อง ตั้งกันสัญญาณก่อกวนได้
และย่านดำมีทุกช่องปกติ
ย่านแดง245-246MHz
ย่านดำ136-174MHz
■ซื้อ5ตัวขึ้นไปมีราคาส่งน่ะจร้า. เล่นง่ายมีคู่มือภาษาไทยให้.
พกพาสะดวก น้ำหนักเบาดี
(ขายถูกเพราะเซ้งร้าน!!!!)
●สินค้ารับประกันทุกตัวมีปัญหาภายใน1เดือนเปลี่ยนตัวใหม่ให้ทันที(ตามเงื่อนไข)
■ยินดีแนะนำและมีบริการหลังการขาย ไม่ทิ้งลูกค้าแน่นอน

●เหมาะสมกะอาสา ตำรวจ •ทหาร รปภ. •พนักงานรักษาความปลอดภัย
•พนักงาน
•บริษัททั่วไป.
•ออฟฟิศ
•ไซส์งานก่อสร้าง
•ออกงานนอกสถานที่
•ช่างต่างๆ ช่างไฟฟ้า
•ธุรกิจครอบครัว
•อุตสาหกรรม
•เกษตรกร ฯลฯ
•วินรถตู้ ออกทริปเที่ยว •ปั่นจักรยาน
•เข้าป้า เข้าค่าย เดินเขา •เที่ยวฯลฯ
■วิทยุตัวนี้เข้าได้ทุกหน่วยงาน

●สินค้ารับประกันใช้ไม่ได้เปลี่ยนได้ 

■อุปกรณ์ที่มาในกล่อง
-ตัวเครื่อง
-ที่ชาร์จ
-แบตเตอรี่ (3,000แอมป์)
-กิ๊บหนีบ
-สายคล้องเอนกประสงค์
-คู่มือการใช้งาน
-สายคล้อง
-หูฟัง

สนใจทักID LINE=0966062544

■ดูประวัติการซื้อขายที่ไทมไลน์LINEน่ะจร้า...
●นัดรับสินค้าได้ที่กทม,btsจตุจักร,Mrtบางซื่อ,พุทธมณฑลสาย3,สาย4,สาย5,กระทุ่มแบน,สนามหลวง,อ้อมน้อย,อ้อมใหญ่,บางโพ,เตาปูน,ถ.ประชาชื่น,ถ.รัชษาภิเษก,พงเพชร,พระราม5,วงสว่าง,ถ.นครอินทร์ รึ ใกล้เคียง. ส่งไปรษณีย์.EMS.ลทบ.ธรรมดา

■ข่าวดี!ส่ง(พกง.)เก็บเงินปลายทางได้น่ะค่ะ. สอบถามได้....

●สิทธิ์ประโยชน์!ลูกค้าสามารถดูสินค้าเพิ่มได้เพียงกดที่รูปภาพ "กุ้ง กระทุ่มแบน กุ้ง กระทุ่มแบน
กุ้ง กระทุ่มแบน ,กุ้ง กระทุ่มแบน
กุ้ง กระทุ่มแบน ,กุ้ง กระทุ่มแบน
กุ้ง กระทุ่มแบน ,กุ้ง กระทุ่มแบน
☆☆ก็จะเจอสินค้าทั้งหมด☆☆

■สามารถตรวจบัญชีการโกงได้

LINE ID = 0966062544 (ID)
Tel . =0905581988
Tel . =0966062544

----------

